# Daily Schedule



## runfast (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi! Can someone run me through their daily schedule, including IPO training. Preferably, including the times that you work/go to school... could you also explain how you make sure your dog gets adequately simulated and trained while balancing a hectic work or school schedule. Thanks so much!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't concern yourself with a rigid schedule. Work and school won't give you much choice. Clubs train when they do. Those will determine your schedule. Around those, when you train for something formal, you break things into little pieces in a certain order. You work each of those pieces over and over but in short sessions, looking for your dog to understand and be ready to add more. Don't pressure yourself with time frames. Look for you to have fun and for your dog to be motivated to train.

I don't worry too much about adequately stimulating him. He gets a good amount of exercise, but it comes down to what my schedule allows. Mine allows a pretty good amount, but I've had other dogs that spent the whole work day in a kennel, they adapt to most everything pretty well if its decently consistent.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I agree with Steve. I think you will find tracking to take a lot more time than any other part of the sport. I more dogs fail this in trials than any other part especially at the first level. Keep in mind that you need the BH first. When I trained SCH many years ago, we ( my dog and I); trained something every day. I started right at 8 weeks. By a year he could do first level tracking anywhere not just a home field. Obed. Wasn’t perfect as I was still learning too. No jumps gets. Protection work was much more work as I was learning training techniques and helper work plus working my own dog. We often went to different clubs either during the week or week ends. I had set a goal of being able to trial anywhere any time. My dog thought that was ok too. He lived to work.

By two years he could do second level work without a problem. Back the BH was not required however the pretrial test was pretty close to it at every trial. When it comes to trial time you have to be ready for “my dog never did that before” things. You have to remain cool and not get excited because the dog made a mistake. Above all you need to know the rules and exactly what is required. Don’t lose points by handler errors. 

Third level is much harder as there is a much linger and difficult track and chances are you not be at a home field. The same goes for obed and protection.

I often laid tracks in the morning on the way to work then ran them in the evening. I had a jump and wall that I carried to my training field often several times a week. 

Overall these sports are the most demanding of your time. If you are going to school I just don’t know how you would do it. When I went back to school, it was a total devotion to not only finishing but being top of the class. Lofty indeed. 5 years of 20 hour days sleep on demand. I gave up all activities other than school and work. It was a rewarding career, I still eat,live and sleep engineering. I even apply it to dog training. 

Today I’d do the same thing. Go to school as number one priority. Spend some time at training classes learning training methods. Go to several different centers as each will have their own methods. There are lots of online videos. Be wary of force training. It old school now.
Enjoy your dog. Get good obedience training with perfect recall and you will be on your way.

Good luck.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It totally depends on what your goals are and the time you have. Just remember that if you are not enjoying it then neither is your dog. Work the pieces as you can and you'll be able to out together the big picture.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

We did our BH and AD and that was with going to Club 2 or 3 times a month. he did great. IPO 1 is in September hopefully. We work on fun segments whenever we get a chance. I work from home a lot and take him on the road with me when weather permits. Sometimes we get 10 minutes in tops, sometimes nothing. Sometimes I get a full hour plus. I run with him for exercise 3 or 4 times a week. The kids keep him busy too. 

I know people that have fantastic dogs that work 8 hour days out of the house. I mean, you commit and make it work. If you are going to work 8 hours, then hit the gym, then come home and have to have dinner, homework with kids etc...then you are looking at strictly pet dog life. But if you set aside time and are dedicated you can make it work in blocks that do fit in with your schedule. If I am out without him on an 8 hour day, I pay the sitter to stay an extra hour, do a nice long run, and incorporate OB and some exercises during it. I live on a dead end so if I haven't gotten anything in with him I will tell my 12 year old to make sure nobody lights anything on fire for 20 minutes and I'll work a routine outside will the kids are inside. Will dinner be at 8 instead of 7:30? Yep, they will live, they aren't made of glass.

I guess motto is commit to grab it when you can, and don't lie to yourself if you want to be committed. Didn't train the dog today? Did you surf facebook for 20 minutes? That could have been brain games and a little OB right in your living room. 

I made a checklist for myself. Needing to attack my career needs is a given and provide my kids with their basic needs is an absolute. My checklist for after work and kids are cared for is 
1) have I engaged with my kids (not just cared for them)? 
2) have I engaged with my dog including even 10 minutes training (not just playing with him)?
3) have I exercised? ( I try to blend 2 and 3 when I run)

The only way I forgive myself for not nailing all 3 of those is if I DIDN'T surf the net or phone.

Reason I am on the forum now is because it was a good day 

The only thing I would say is don't expect to be the best team out there if you haven't worked as hard as the others. I get on the field with early healthy retired people that have stuff set up in their garage and can do whatever they want with their dog time wise and dedication wise. I don't expect to be as skilled or as practiced as they are. I just expect to be welcome there and to enjoy and love/enjoy my dog the same. 

You don't have to qualify for regionals to enjoy the sport. I so admire that people that do, but I am super happy at a casual club level and it has really made me bond and understand a lot of things about my dog.


----------

